# έχεις ξεφύγει



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Όταν η Τασούλα λέει στον Κίτσο «Έχεις ξεφύγει», τι εννοεί;

(Το βίντεο το βλέπετε εδώ.)

Τα έχεις χαμένα. Έχεις λωλαθεί. You've (totally) lost it. You're out of your mind.
ή
Έχεις ξεπεράσει τα όρια. You're (so) out of line.

Εξηγήστε τι θα βάζατε εσείς σε αντίστοιχη αγγλική διαφήμιση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2012)

Το "έχεις ξεφύγει" είναι γλωσσική συνέχεια του "εσύ είσαι αλλού". Η γενική έννοια είναι "η κατάστασή σου χειροτερεύει". Ανάλογα το context, μπορεί να σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε από τα δύο που δίνεις, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη είναι ξεκάθαρα το δεύτερο, αν και θα προτιμούσα το "you've taken it to the next/a whole new level" -μόνο που δεν ταιριάζει στην διαφήμιση- ή "up to eleven" (για το "έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως").


----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2012)

Τασούλα: "you've overstepped the mark"

Κίτσος: "you mean I'm quick off the mark, I've got vodafone app"


----------

